# What Could Have Gone Wrong



## Hughesie (Mar 21, 2009)

Pictures are worth a thousand words.


The Stage Manager is the one under the ladder, of course i did say something but i was shouted down for being "too safe"


----------



## Sony (Mar 21, 2009)

It's pretty sad how some people just don't care...


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 21, 2009)

and of course the stage manager was painting while the two above on the ladder were building the set...with a drill and a hammer.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 21, 2009)

See Flag Rules and Regulations, specifically, item#8. The above photo shows the US flag being displayed incorrectly.


I believe this act carries the death penalty in Texas.



Peas threw Q-bits!


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 21, 2009)

Well i suppose you could add that to the list of issues, but the four i notice most are:

1. Two People On a Ladder
2. Ladder is metal (attempts to convert all to fiberglass underway)
3. Person underneath the ladder
4. Ladder is too large for theatre use (outlawed)


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hughesie said:


> Well i suppose you could add that to the list of issues, but the four i notice most are:
> 
> 1. Two People On a Ladder



That looks like a two sided ladder, designed to be climbed from either side. Two people climbing on it may or may not be considered a safety violation.


Hughesie said:


> 2. Ladder is metal (attempts to convert all to fiberglass underway)



As long as they're not working with electricity and the ladder is in good condition, metal is fine.


Hughesie said:


> 3. Person underneath the ladder



Given that two people are working above your stage manager, I'll grant you this one. That said, if there were nobody working above her there would be no problem.


Hughesie said:


> 4. Ladder is too large for theatre use (outlawed)



Then I'm glad I don't live in Australia. That ladder is not even close to the largest ladder I've worked with in a theatre. My current venue has one larger A-Frame ladder, and one much larger extension ladder, both of which would be impossible to do certain jobs without do to access issues.


----------



## willbb123 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hughesie said:


> 4. Ladder is too large for theatre use (outlawed)


5. Flag could easily touch the ground. (The eagle scout in me talking...)

Ladder to large for theater use??? Please explain.
I have an A frame ladder much bigger then that. I use the genie for most focusing but there are times where is is alot easer to get an A frame in between the set and focus that way.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 21, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> See Flag Rules and Regulations, specifically, item#8. The above photo shows the US flag being displayed incorrectly.
> 
> 
> I believe this act carries the death penalty in Texas.
> ...




willbb123 said:


> 5. Flag could easily touch the ground. (The eagle scout in me talking...)



You should have Photoshopped the flag out...


----------



## avkid (Mar 21, 2009)

That Little Giant Type 1A Classic is rated for 300lbs, but has been tested to 4 times that.
I don't see a huge problem. 
Maybe not the best idea ever, but not likely to get anyone hurt or killed.


----------



## Footer (Mar 21, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I believe this act carries the death penalty in Texas.



The invasion force is on its way. Offending parties will be executed post haste. 

Little giant ladders are built like tanks. Now, a 15' tall A-Frame with a 10' center stick.. now that is an unsafe ladder.


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 21, 2009)

Footer said:


> Now, a 15' tall A-Frame with a 10' center stick.. now that is an unsafe ladder.



But oh, so much fun to use.

It's been more than a decade since I was last on one of those.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 21, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> But oh, so much fun to use.
> 
> It's been more than a decade since I was last on one of those.



Hey.. we just got rid of our old wood one a few months ago. It made a great fire. Now we have a fiberglass one that's just a bit smaller.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 21, 2009)

avkid said:


> That Little Giant Type 1A Classic is rated for 300lbs, but has been tested to 4 times that.
> I don't see a huge problem.
> Maybe not the best idea ever, but not likely to get anyone hurt or killed.



It may be rated for that and tested for greater, but that doesn't qualify for safe practices. I'm not sure how it's handled down under, but here in the US, that would be a definite OSHA no-no. Yes, I understand that students don't necessarily fall under the auspices of OSHA, but that doesn't mean that the regulations shouldn't be observed. If anyone had been injured due to disregard of the manufacturers limitations (which I believe states one person on the ladder at a time), I bet the insurance would not pay for damages. 

I think that you were well within your right to point out that they were working in an unsafe manner. Since they weren't working near electricity, the metal ladder is fine, but you didn't call them out on that, just mentioned to us.

You say that the ladder is too large, what are the regulations down there?


----------



## rcopley (Mar 22, 2009)

avkid said:


> That Little Giant Type 1A Classic is rated for 300lbs, but has been tested to 4 times that.
> I don't see a huge problem.
> Maybe not the best idea ever, but not likely to get anyone hurt or killed.



You are forgetting the other ramifications of the actions. Somebody walking under a ladder is several years bad luck, the only thing you can to now is fire the stage manager under the ladder for dooming the show.


----------



## PeytonJr (Mar 22, 2009)

the flag has only 24 or 28 stars (they are 4 x 6or7)


----------



## Sony (Mar 22, 2009)

PeytonJr said:


> the flag has only 24 or 28 stars (they are 4 x 6or7)



It's probably a replica flag from when the USA only had around 24 states, the play they are doing prolly takes place in the 1800's, between 1822 and 1836 when the US only had 24 States.


----------



## len (Mar 22, 2009)

Hughesie said:


> Well i suppose you could add that to the list of issues, but the four i notice most are:
> 
> 1. Two People On a Ladder
> 2. Ladder is metal (attempts to convert all to fiberglass underway)
> ...



Those ladders are designed for 2 people. Little Giant Ladder As for being metal, true, but non-conductive IIRC. I could be wrong.

Yeah, working under a ladder is stupid. As for being too large, possibly. I'm not a theater person.


----------



## Les (Mar 22, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> See Flag Rules and Regulations, specifically, item#8. The above photo shows the US flag being displayed incorrectly.
> 
> 
> I believe this act carries the death penalty in Texas.
> ...



You might get off easy with life in prison for the American flag, but if it's the Texas flag, yes you can count on the death penalty. =)


----------



## Sony (Mar 22, 2009)

len said:


> Those ladders are designed for 2 people. Little Giant Ladder As for being metal, true, but non-conductive IIRC. I could be wrong.
> 
> Yeah, working under a ladder is stupid. As for being too large, possibly. I'm not a theater person.



I'd like someone to name a metal that is non-conductive...I sure haven't found one. It may have rubber feet that isolate it from ground....but that doesn't make it non-conductive.


----------

